# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS] Pool d'application et service d'activation des processus

## Wells

Bonjour  tous, je rencontre un gros problme sur un de mes sites de production depuis ce matin. A noter que le problme n'tait pas prsent ces derniers mois est semble tre apparu spontanment. Pas de maj windows rcente sur le serveur.

Voici le message rencontrer dans les log windows:




> Nom du journal :System
> Source :       Microsoft-Windows-WAS
> Date :         07/01/2011 09:40:56
> ID de lvnement :5011
> Catgorie de la tche :Aucun
> Niveau :       Avertissement
> Mots cls :    Classique
> Utilisateur :  N/A
> Ordinateur :   xxxxxxx
> ...


Cette erreur se produit un certain nombre de fois, aprs quoi le pool d'application s'arrte, rendant les sites web correspondant inutilisables.

Merci pour votre aide.

PS: si je n'ai pas poster au bon endroit, merci de rediriger le tout.

----------


## Wells

Aprs recherche, il s'agissait d'une boucle infinie dans mon code.

Le rapport avec le service WAS.....j'en c rien mais bon avec windows plus rien ne nous tonne  ::):

----------

